# 182l Optiwhite tank "Sherpas way home"



## -serok- (25 Oct 2015)

Hi there!

Summer has come to an end, so the new season has started for me 

Last weekend I've started to set up a new layout in my 182l optiwhite tank, size is 90x45x45cm.

Hardscape is Ohko stone (ca. 70kg of it), substrate is Dennerle soil and bright sand. The plants will come next week, in all probability HCC, Riccardia, Eleocharis purvula or other, shallow growing plants.

Here is the first pic of the finished hardscape. Hope you like it


----------



## Nelson (25 Oct 2015)

Excellent .


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (25 Oct 2015)

Wow, looks class !!! 

Love the sense of scale, looks like a huge mountain range in the alps during the tour when the helicopters do their "dramatic footage" looks fab


----------



## Andy D (25 Oct 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Paul Kettless (25 Oct 2015)

Will follow this one with interest


----------



## Bacms (26 Oct 2015)

Awesome hardscape


----------



## -serok- (26 Oct 2015)

Hi guys!

Thank you very much for your feedback! I'll report about the development of this layout


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Oct 2015)

amazing hardscape. nice one

cheers
ryan


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Oct 2015)

Very cool indeed! Although I'd like to see a pic without the big rock front top left. My eye keeps getting dragged toward that big rock for some reason. 

The other big rock right of center is just perfect!


----------



## JBronsveld (27 Oct 2015)

Love the hardscape!


----------



## -serok- (27 Oct 2015)

Hi there!

Thanks for your feedback!

@Dantrasy 
I'm really sorry, but the stone in the upper left corner is glued with the stones around it. So I can't take it out. But I've allready arranged some small stones around that big one that it doesn't look that noticeable. You'll see at the next update


----------



## -serok- (9 Nov 2015)

Hi there!

Drystart is running for 10 days now and the tank is evolving very nicely.

Used plants are:
- HCC
- Monte Carlo
- Riccardia spec.
- Fissidens fontanus
- Crepidomanes malabaricum
- Bucephalandra (only small leafy plants)
- Anubia bonsai "Mini" (?)
- Cryptocoryne "Hobbit"


----------



## Bacms (9 Nov 2015)

Looking very good indeed. The MC has almost completely filled in already incredible


----------



## REDSTEVEO (9 Nov 2015)

This is looking the absolute business

Scale is awesome. Are you planning to keep this as a 'fishless' tank because it will be hard to decide what fish you are having and still keep everything in perspective with the scale. 
Steve


----------



## -serok- (9 Nov 2015)

Hi there!

Thanks a lot!

@REDSTEVEO
Of course do I want to retain the scale. I'm planing to keep very tiny fishes, something like Borara uroptalmoides or B.brigittae. There will also be shrimps, but very unobtrusive ones. Probably Caridina simoni simoni.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (9 Nov 2015)

Hi Andy,

I just spent some time having a good look at this tank again and you know what? I would be tempted to only half fill it, or maybe two thirds full, and leave all the peaks of the rocks exposed. This for me would give a greater perspective of scale, like mountains rising out of the sea or a lake. You would also get to experiment with other smaller plants emersed above the water level.

I am still struggling to imagine any fish in this set up at all, Ember Tetras stay small, Dwarf Neon Rainbows??

But whatever the hardscape does look amazing, almost too good to spoil by adding fish.

Cheers,

Steve
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...d=0CB0QMygAMABqFQoTCKDmncS5hMkCFUReDwodlNQHeQ


----------



## rebel (9 Nov 2015)

3/4 fill and fogger on top.... would be interesting...


----------



## banthaman.jm (9 Nov 2015)

rebel said:


> 3/4 fill and fogger on top.... would be interesting...



Would make for a very interesting tank


----------



## alto (9 Nov 2015)

Microdevario nanus

Dario Dario

there are several other micro-fish in that 10mm - 16mm range, though most will only be available through specialty shops

This tank is only going to get better & better 

One problem with only part filling the tank is water lines on the glass (or maybe they only drive me    )


----------



## rebel (10 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> One problem with only part filling the tank is water lines on the glass (or maybe they only drive me    )


It's not only you. Waterlines would be very annoying for a showpiece like this. Perhaps you can vinegar clean it daily.


----------



## rebel (10 Nov 2015)

Or you can use a one of them fancy twinstars to create a mist during certain times of day....


----------



## -serok- (10 Nov 2015)

Hi there!

Wow! What a brainstorming... 

The tank will get filled 100%, I'm not planing to make a paludarium. I must admit that the idea isn't bad. But I want to run it as a aquarium.
I've had some paludriums in the past and did a lot of trails with emerged aquarium plants, especially with small plants.






I'm sure that I'll run a new paludarium some day, but this tank won't be it.

Btw... I never had problems with water lines on the glas. They only arise when you use very calcareous water or when you use stones that makes your water hard (e.g. seiryu stones). If there were some, I scrape them away with a ordinary glas scraper.

@rebel
I don't like those twinstar things... And there are other options to create haze and a misterious atmosphere


----------



## REDSTEVEO (10 Nov 2015)

-serok- said:


> I've had some paludriums in the past and did a lot of trails with emerged aquarium plants, especially with small plants.



Now I like that photo very much.

Obviously it is your creation so you get the final say on whether it is filled 100% or not, I just know what I would do

Can't wait to see it filled, I can imagine the 'Storm Lightning effect' that my Current US Satellite Plant Pro LED would have over that tank, with those mountains it would look really spooky

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

I really love this tank.
The hardscape is impressive and has a sense of scale not may can achieve.
The stone does remind me of dragonstone even though the name suggests otherwise. Still not one of the best stones to work with being similar to dragonstone. Well done.
The planning is flawless and it only serves to highlight even more how well planned this composition really was.
I can understand the half filled idea suggested aroung here, it would look great, i have thought about trying a half full tank before and find the idea very attractive and realistic if well executed.
But either way this is one impressive aquascape. 
Small fish will definitely give it the sense of scale, but i don't thing you could ruin this scape no matter what fish, it's just so well made.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (10 Nov 2015)

Three quarters full to begin with pulleease!! Those mountain tops will look amazing. You can always fill it right up later if you decide it is not working.

Steve


----------



## -serok- (2 Dec 2015)

Hi there!

On saturday the dry season has come to an end. The tank got flooded! *Yeah*

So what do you hink now?! I'm really happy with a 100% filled tank 

This is a picture right before "sunset"


----------



## Bacms (2 Dec 2015)

Looks awesome indeed. Great work


----------



## banthaman.jm (2 Dec 2015)

The tank look fantastic, the planting really adds depth to the tank.
Jim


----------



## Dantrasy (3 Dec 2015)

Magnificent scape!


----------



## -serok- (13 Dec 2015)

Hi there!

Thanks for your feedback!

Here is a little update of this one. The tank is running with water for two weeks now without any problems.


----------



## tim (13 Dec 2015)

Epic scape very impressive serok.


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Dec 2015)

Growing in nicely serok 
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Dec 2015)

Hi Andy, Love it


----------



## Mark Green (15 Dec 2015)

It looks a lot more balanced since you filled in the right side. Really great hardscape.


----------



## MossMan (15 Dec 2015)

Superb!


----------



## Konrad Michalski (19 Dec 2015)

Amazing. That's what we call a real aquascaping.


----------



## MrHidley (19 Dec 2015)

Lovely scape, looks like there's more Okho than water in there!


----------



## -serok- (19 Dec 2015)

Hi there!

Thank you very much for your superb feedback! 

Unfortunately there is a little problem with cyano bacteria right now, but I'm confident to get rid of it soon.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (19 Dec 2015)

I'm sure you will sort it all out. In the worst scenario you can always do blackout, treat it with hydrogene peroxide or use some othere chemicals but in the same time sort out the root cause. Looking at your scape I'm 100% sure you know what you are doing. I'm looking forward to see more photos with the progress.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Dec 2015)

Hi Andy,  These things happen I am sure you will sort it out


----------



## -serok- (10 Jan 2016)

Hi there! Happy new year to everybody!

Here's a little update... the cyanos are gone, but there are still some tiny green algea. But the tank is on a good way.


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2016)

Hi Andy, Looking fantastic  I like the look of the ss diffuser


----------



## Anagorn (11 Jan 2016)

Very nice! You've created a good depth illusion.
Hope you'll get rid of the algea soon!


----------



## rebel (11 Jan 2016)

Amazing scape!

Would you consider straightening the main foreground peak? It's slightly off at an gale at the moment....


----------



## Bacms (11 Jan 2016)

Looking great and good news on the algae side, some green algae is to be expected without a cleaning crew so just keep removing it


----------



## osullivanmichael2 (15 Jan 2016)

I I just love this scape, I think my favorite I have seen !


----------



## Mannic05 (15 Jan 2016)

Very nice aquascape, love the hardscape.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jan 2016)

look awesome. love the layout brilliant rock work. keep up the good work. 

cheers
ryan

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (16 Jan 2016)

very good detail work! love that depth!


----------



## -serok- (22 Mar 2016)

Hi folks!

Thanks a lot for your awesome feedback!

And here is a little update. Some time has passed by and the layout evolved good, but make your own mind


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Mar 2016)

oh wow. this one has really come to live. look awesome mate look so real. keep up the good work

cheers
ryan


----------



## Konrad Michalski (23 Mar 2016)

Amazing


----------



## CooKieS (23 Mar 2016)

Stunning mountain scape!


----------



## Bacms (23 Mar 2016)

Truly stunning indeed

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Andy, Fantastic rock work and planting


----------



## amoran45 (25 Mar 2016)

Truly speechless....well done!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2016)

Featured on FB Gallery


----------



## Richard H (30 Mar 2016)

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## rebel (30 Mar 2016)

serok, how do you trim the moss? For example mini pelia? do you just shave off small amounts with scissors?


----------



## -serok- (30 Mar 2016)

Hi there!

Thank you folks! 

@LondonDragon
Thanks a lot! 

@rebel
Yes, I trim the moss with scissors. I try to cut the moss as near as possible to the surface of the hardscape, this way the moss don't get too massive.


----------



## Jink82 (30 Mar 2016)

-serok- said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thank you folks!
> 
> ...



Wow thanks... I'm having the same issue. Cut it the moss near the hardscape. Thats's a great rule of thumb.


----------



## rebel (3 Apr 2016)

-serok- said:


> @rebel
> Yes, I trim the moss with scissors. I try to cut the moss as near as possible to the surface of the hardscape, this way the moss don't get too massive.


Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Eduard18 (3 Apr 2016)

amazing tank


----------



## -serok- (2 Dec 2016)

Hi folks!

long time nothing new here. Unfortunately this tank isn't running anymore. I've ripped it down for a new project. But I'm very happy and proud to say, that this layout placed rank #3 at this years AGA Contest in the category 120-200l. Unbelievable! 

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2016/show12.html

Thanks to all of you that gave me feedback and wrote something in this thread!


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2016)

Congrats on the AGA result, well deserved for a superb scape.


----------



## Danny (16 Nov 2017)

It's a shame this ended, absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Yo-han (16 Nov 2017)

Absolutely beautiful! But so will be the new project I guess


----------

